# What bay boat do you recommend $35000-$40000?



## FOSTER (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm looking for a good family boat that is at least 21' long with a trolling motor, depth finder and swim ladder for under $40000. We will use it in the bay and also on lakes when we go camping. I have three children the youngest being 3 so I don't want the low sides on the boat (although I would love to have the lower sides). What do you suggest?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I take it this will be your first boat. I suggest you consider a few things.
A lot of the boats you see running around on the bay today are the ones with the big engines, and lots of bling, which runs up the price substantially. You also need to consider where you will keep the boat while not on the water. Some sheds get expensive for long boats. Keep in mind a removable trailer tongue or swing away tongue can reduce the length of the shed you will need by as much as 6-8 feet. Also watch out for the trailer the boat is sitting on. I prefer a tandem wheel trailer cause you can when in a bind come home on three wheels. Been there, done that. The vehicle you will use is also importatnt. Lots of vehicles can pull a boat down the flat road but can't stop the load in a hard stop situation. Brakes are a must for boats over 17-18 feet.

You will pay more for some boats because of their names..Whalers, Grady White, Maverick, etc etc. The name of the boat don't catch fish. Keep it simple. Get demo rides on a windy day.Seek advice from a friend that has prior or current experience running a boat of the same size you are considering. Don't get a rocket sled to take the kids fishing. You don't want to beat the family to death from the pounding a good chop will put on a boat with too much flat bottom, or drown them from spray.

Good luck. Stay safe. It's a buyers market right now.


----------



## FOSTER (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, We just sold an offshore boat and just trying to get into a bay boat. I had a Blue Wave about 9 years ago, but I don't know what is the best all around bay boat is now days. I have been looking at the Haynie, Tran Sport and Frontier. They want a lot of money for a Haynie. I haven't priced a Tran Sport and I am currently getting a price on a Frontier.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Blue Wave 22 Pure Bay or Nautic Star 22 TE sounds like they'd fit the bill. I've been through boat boats and liked the fit and finish of the Blue Wave so thats what I went with in the 24.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a hard question to answer unless you know what your priorities are in terms of shallow water capabilties and type of fishing you will be doing and in what bay system.

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

What are his needs? Shalllow running, rough water capable, seating, etc... 

Generally speaking for "Bay Boat" - Blue Wave 22 Pure Bay with a yammie F225/250 or Suzuki DF225/250. For a 2 person crew (seating and storage not a big deal) - Pathfinder 2200 TE.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

You will get alot more for your money if you go used. Alot of the middle to upper end boats start out with a base price of 45K and that is before you add GPS, power pole, trolling motor, and anything else you could want in a well equipped fishing boat.


----------



## FOSTER (Dec 12, 2007)

I will Fish trinity bay. I Am looking at the Frontier 2104 with a full liner. The price now is $40000 with 200 hp E-Tec, lowrance hds 7, 80 lbs. Trolling motor, trim tabs, jack plate, on board battery charger, leaning post, digital gauges, swim ladder, fusion radio, 4 speakers.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If you're looking at a Frontier, look at the Blue Wave, Skeeter and Pathfinder too.. Better layout, fit and finish - unless you want the mixed liner/top cap layout. 

Blackjack is really the one to have from Bill Kenner.


----------



## FOSTER (Dec 12, 2007)

The 2104 Frontier is a full liner boat. It is new, the half liner was the 210. The Skeeter and Pathfinder seem to be $40000 plus the extras or am I wrong?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Haynie BigFoot.

Call Chris's Marine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Haynie Z-21

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=334268

Heck of a family boat right here for a good price with 4 years of warranty on the engine. Take off a few of the accessories and could get into a new one in your budget. Give Chris a call at 361-758-8486 and see what he can do for you.

A few more pics:
http://www.chrismarineboats.com/PhotoGallery.php?np=10&page=2
http://www.hayniebayboats.com/21_Z21.shtml

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

FOSTER said:


> The 2104 Frontier is a full liner boat. It is new, the half liner was the 210. The Skeeter and Pathfinder seem to be $40000 plus the extras or am I wrong?


Yes pathfinders can be $40000 plus when your looking new or barely used but you can find some good used ones in the $30000-$40000 range.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Take a serious look at a Nautic Star.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

You mentioned you didn't want low sides because of the kidos, but I read an interesting thread on here not long ago on that matter. A couple of guys said that since the kids were glued to them that the sides didn't matter as much. Also because kids are always trying to reach into the water the low sides make it easier and they do not have to try and lean over and reach down into the water, and possibly going over. Just a thought. Seems to make sense

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

For that price you can get a nicely rigged Tran Sport XLR8.
Here are a couple of examples that Rockport Marine has in stock.

http://www.rockportmarineinc.com/Pa.../Details/2011-Tran-Sport-Boats-2280-XLR8.aspx

http://www.rockportmarineinc.com/Pa.../Details/2011-Tran-Sport-Boats-2480-XLR8.aspx

or just talk to Donnie or Frank directly at Tran Sport and have one built to fit your needs. You can't beat the service after the sale that you will get from these guys.

www.transportboats.com


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> For that price you can get a nicely rigged Tran Sport XLR8.
> Here are a couple of examples that Rockport Marine has in stock.
> 
> http://www.rockportmarineinc.com/Pa.../Details/2011-Tran-Sport-Boats-2280-XLR8.aspx
> ...


X2 !!!! I had the pleasure of borrowing a 2280 XLR8 to run a couple of trips out of while my F23 was being built and all I can say is.....the boat is fast, dry and will handle big chop.I also ran it pretty skinny 

TV, Donny and Frank have customer service that is second to none


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blue Wave...............

Great family boat, fit and finish, storage, fish, ski, tube.....

If wanted i have a contact for blue wave.. Pm me if interested


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

If you definitely want to buy new sounds like you are on the right track with the Frontier for your price range. If you are willing to go used it would open up some other brands but I think you could do a lot worse than a decked out Frontier....enjoy.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

before you buy, check out sea fox at boat's etc in laporte. a lot of boat for the money...and no, i don't work there nor am i a guide fishing out of a sea fox.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> You mentioned you didn't want low sides because of the kidos, but I read an interesting thread on here not long ago on that matter. A couple of guys said that since the kids were glued to them that the sides didn't matter as much. Also because kids are always trying to reach into the water the low sides make it easier and they do not have to try and lean over and reach down into the water, and possibly going over. Just a thought. Seems to make sense
> 
> -CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
> -Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
> -Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was one of those, heres the link to what was said

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3351282#post3351282

Good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## topwater tiger (Jun 20, 2008)

I own the Frontier 210 and love it. I have young family and feel very safe with them in the boat. If you get a Frontier, I HIGHLY recommend the 200 hp on it. I really don't like the 150 I have on mine. That boat needs the extra HP.

I saw the full capped version at the boat show and loved it....completely changes that boat. But I wade fish alot, so I like the un capped floor.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Those desperado boats are pretty sweet.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*high sides*

I would also open your mind up to boats with not so high sides. Our CAT has real low sides. We love it and I have 2 young girls!! 4 and 5. They sit down when we are moving and there is always someone holding on to them, and when fishing, they love it, they can net the fish, wash their hands off and let the fish go... of course we watch them and hang on to them when needed. Look if its rough water, dont go there with kids, no need, you are out to have fun, but be dangerous!! Plus our boat is 8 1/2 feet wide, that helps. Open up your options, You can get a new 21 1/2 foot CAT for mid 30's and a GREAT package with all you need!! BTW they guy who said you need brakes on any boat over 17 feet, not sure about that... Good luck,
Joe


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Panga* ... no questions asked.

Tall sides - family safe, kid safe - comfortable ride
Inexpensive compared to most
Custom boat
Runs shallow
Runs deep
Runs dry
Very economic on fuel
Lots of storage, roomy hull
Excellent fit an finish
And you can probably get more boat in your price range than any other

Look at Panga Marine and Andros Boatworks


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Andros*

Andros are awesome but NOT in the 30-40k range!!! Not sure about Panga


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's something to think about that I think no one has mentioned.What about service after the sale ? Why not buy a Texas built boat ? If there is ever a issue, you won't have to ship your rig out of state if a issue can't be taken care of. With a " out of state " built boat, there is a possibility of having to take it to the out of state manufacture to have a issue resolved.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Panga style boats ARE NOT very roomy compared to alot of the Texas built boats.IMHO A " true " panga is very narrow....that's why they ride so good.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Don't sweat the low side thing. My kids have been riding in my El Pescador (with wading cutouts) for 8 years, never a problem. 

SCB Stingray or Top Cat, used.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine.....


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

buy the one that comes with free beer and strippers!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Salt&Sol said:


> Andros are awesome but NOT in the 30-40k range!!! Not sure about Panga


Not so. Depends on the length. I've got two quotations in my hand that I got less than 3 months ago for a 22' Boca Grande and a 22' Permit ... equally loaded and nicely loaded.

Panga Marine's Boca is 32,456 and Andros's Permit 38,698 ... T-Top and stero included.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Andros*



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Not so. Depends on the length. I've got two quotations in my hand that I got less than 3 months ago for a 22' Boca Grande and a 22' Permit ... equally loaded and nicely loaded.
> 
> Panga Marine's Boca is 32,456 and Andros's Permit 38,698 ... T-Top and stero included.


that is good to hear, we talked to the owner of Andros a few years ago and they were super high, It sounds like they came down. It also looks like they have added a few to the line. Thanks for the correction!!! Cheers


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

S&S ... I wasn't trying to be right, I was just trying to decide between the two boats ... ! But ended up going another route. They've added a monster 32' offshore panga to their line up and I think they've had to come down a bit to compete with Panga Marine, but if you trick 'em out too much ... they'll go 59K real easy.

LOVE your boat by the way ... saw some pictures of it a while back on another thread. I may end up using your lead on the logo hull wrap by the way ...

See you on the water man.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> S&S ... I wasn't trying to be right, I was just trying to decide between the two boats ... ! But ended up going another route. They've added a monster 32' offshore panga to their line up and I think they've had to come down a bit to compete with Panga Marine, but if you trick 'em out too much ... they'll go 59K real easy.
> 
> LOVE your boat by the way ... saw some pictures of it a while back on another thread. I may end up using your lead on the logo hull wrap by the way ...
> 
> See you on the water man.


Spec, No worries bud, I was not trying to be condescending... emails can come across not as they seem, as we know from this site. ha We loved the Andros, they are awesome looking, but we looked at the 23 and 26, that dude is high but freakin awesome!!! I was not aware of the smaller models. If I recall the owner comes either to the CC or the Houston boat show... or at least he used to, thats a long way for a boat made in FL. Yeah the logo guy Kevin is incredible. Just give him a couple weeks to work on it as his sign shop mainly does large promo signs and he does this in the evening. oh and many thanks on the complements on S&S we freakin love it!!! Cheers


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Dargel


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't see where Foster wanted to go wade fishing, or focus on fishing shallow flats. I read the intent to be a versatile, family boat. 

jus' my comment, I know ...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

chaco said:


> I didn't see where Foster wanted to go wade fishing, or focus on fishing shallow flats. I read the intent to be a versatile, family boat.
> 
> jus' my comment, I know ...


agreed....


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Pathfinder...I convinced a buddy of mine to buy one about 5 years ago for exactly the same needs you have stated. Excellent fit and finish and still looks brand new. High resale value and good resale market. Just make sure that whoever does the rigging work does a good job as this can make the difference in the long run. You can easily ruin a good bay boat with a poor rigging job. I don't own one BTW just think that they are one of the better general purpose fishing/family rigs out there.


----------



## FISH TALES (Mar 20, 2011)

*I have the perfect family boat*



FOSTER said:


> I


----------



## joesatm (Feb 25, 2010)

I raised two kids on a tran cat. Once everybody is seated and you are underway the height of the sides does not matter. Once you are anchored up, low sides are better for the kids to play in the water.. If a low sides better fits your fishing needs then keep low sides in cosideration. 

I tell people that if you are going in, you are going in! Low sides are easier jump over and tall sides will hang you up and slam some part of your body down on a hard place.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

joesatm said:


> I raised two kids on a tran cat. Once everybody is seated and you are underway the height of the sides does not matter. Once you are anchored up, low sides are better for the kids to play in the water.. If a low sides better fits your fishing needs then keep low sides in cosideration.
> 
> I tell people that if you are going in, you are going in! Low sides are easier jump over and tall sides will hang you up and slam some part of your body down on a hard place.


Yep, sides really are not an issue for the kids like people think they are. I think it is more important to get the kids on the boat as soon as you can so they get used to it.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

cobrayakker said:


> Yep, sides really are not an issue for the kids like people think they are. I think it is more important to get the kids on the boat as soon as you can so they get used to it.


Well said, Get the kids out on the water first and foremost! Had my daughter out at 6 weeks and my son at 3 months (he was born in January).

But reality check folks... people think "fishing fishing fishing" when someone is looking for a boat around here. Even when the person states "FAMILY" boat people still say and recommend low sided boats - _which isn't necessarily wrong, but it's not looking at the big picture_...

My requirements like many many others were fishability, storage, seating, speed - basically the whole nine yards. I liked the Gulf Coast 230 and 250 VS among many others, unfortunately others lacked either in storage (especially for a boat of that size), ride quality, or the seating. Since we take other people out and have fun, may have 8-9 people on board, it was the deal breaker for 90 of the boats considered. All were great *f**ishing platforms*... Not family/fishing boats! Again, I can seat 9 people with ease and COMFORTABLY. I can also run in a little more than a foot, run offshore, rod storage, etc..

Ride quality, sides, seating ability and storage are a big factor for many people (like myself) that require a ski, entertainment boat for family and friends to have fun on some weekends and other weekends running the bays and getting bloodied up.

Sides are often overrated, however sides are also part of perception - especially for those who aren't familiar with boats. However I wouldn't go taking a low sided boat 10+ miles offshore, just sayin.. I plan to take my boat up to about 30 miles offshore (or more depending on conditions)...

Again, people need to look at the big picture of the person who's asking for help.. What you perceive as a "family fishing" boat might be totally different than what the next person does. (not singling you out Cobra.)

Just my .02... :cheers:


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

We have 2 kids and went with a low sided Cat style boat (23 Shoalwater Cat) and fish the Matty bay system, where a big high sided v-hull would battle to get into a lot of areas. My daughter was a little apprehensive about the low sides at first, but after spending time on it, including some rough bay crossings, she's come to realize that the low sides don't mean a wet rough ride. Our old 19ft Blue Wave rode a lot worse and was alot wetter than the Cat. The kids also like the low sides for reaching fish, washing hands, climbing in and out etc. 
Plus when I want to go fish real shallow with my buds and brothers, we have a shallow water machine!
Shoalcats are in your price range: 21 Cat starting $33000 with 150hp, 23 Cat starting $37000 with 200hp! Good luck!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

There are several boats listed in the for sale section here that are excellent boats, all in your price range.


----------



## flipflopdoc (Nov 20, 2010)

Look at the Haynie that just reposted in the for sale section. Nice boat. Should more than suit your needs.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks to be in your range...give them a shout.

http://www.torrentboats.com/cat5_sale.html


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

If you'd like a "family boat" that handles rough water like a dream, yet can get as shallow or shallower than most so-called flats boats, you might want to look at the Cougar South Bay 200 HPD. It's the best of both worlds. Final pricing will probably depend on how many toys you select and which motor, but it should fit into your budget or be real close. Good luck!


----------



## FOSTER (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks yall for all the input. I went and visited Donny and Frank today. They are great people. Frank took me out in the 200SVT and the 2280 XLR8. Both boats are great boats, but I prefer the XLR8 for what I will use it for. The sides aren't too high that the kids can't reach in the water, but not so low that I don't feel comfortable. I'm used to fishing out of a Kenner V hull boat.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

If you'e looking for a great all around family boat that still can fish, I'd look into a slightly used Boston Whaler Dauntless 200, or 220. Its very roomy, drafts 12", live well, trolling motor option, large fishing decks, amazing ski boat, great aft bench flip up seat, and for a family boat also has an enclosed head in the center console. The wife and kids will love that. Also when it comes to a smooth ride for your passengers, it will cut a stiff chop with ease. Also makes a decent close offshore boat as well. New, they are on the high price side, but can get a slightly used one in your price range. You det get what you pay for though. I have a Dauntless 180 I use for fishing and all around use and its the best "compromise" of hardcore bay fishing rig, light offshore use, and still great for just cruising comfort and other activities.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The 230 Dauntless is an AWESOME boat and the suggestion for used 200 or 220 is spot-on, but don't even think about looking at a new one unless you're ready to drop north of $70k and even then, there's still a lot of add-ons which can shoot that price over $90k (for the 230).

The only problem with those is the price... If money were no object, the perfect boat for me was the 230 Dauntless, just couldn't justify the 40% more in cost.

Check it out though, such a well thought out boat... Those flip up bow seats, console space and back deck are just awesome!

http://www.bostonwhaler.com/Page.aspx/pageId/29591/pmid/204637/230-Dauntless.aspx


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FOSTER said:


> Thanks yall for all the input. I went and visited Donny and Frank today. They are great people. Frank took me out in the 200SVT and the 2280 XLR8. Both boats are great boats, but I prefer the XLR8 for what I will use it for. The sides aren't too high that the kids can't reach in the water, but not so low that I don't feel comfortable. I'm used to fishing out of a Kenner V hull boat.


Good choice ! Donny and Franky will take care of you


----------



## BadCo (May 16, 2011)

Sea Fox 220xt, I know they have a bad rep but they were bought out 3-4 years ago and have undergone a BOATLOAD of changes. I just bought my 220xt with the Yami SHO 200 and ordered it with a tunnel. This is by far the best boat ive ever owned.........Shallow Capable, Extremely Dry, Smooth and awesome amount of storage. No regrets at all.........Good Luck


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

FOSTER said:


> I


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

FOSTER said:


> I


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hi Foster; You have asked the age old question which boat is right for me. The answer to that question is .....your buddies!!!*

*Seriously , you have recieved some good advice on some really good boats, but I have to go back to your origional question and which boat is right for you. You asked about a safe,"MEANING UNSINKABLE" boat to go **camping and tubing at the lake, and yet be a good fishing platform for your family. *

*Have you looked at the 2200 BLUEWAVE PUREBAY ? I sell both PATHFINDERS and BLUEWAVES. The Pathfinder is a great boat but like a lot of the boats mentioned are above your target price range.*

*I sell the 2200 Purebay with a Yamaha F-150 with the equipment you mentioned; troll-motor, Lowrance gps/sonar, boarding ladder,*
*sst prop ready to go with a tandem axle aluminium trailer for under $40,000. This price includes tt&l. With a Yamaha F-150 this is a 50 mph boat. More than enough power for what you will be using the boat.*

*There is lots of storage on the Purerbay, 2 livewells, extra seating for your crew and the neighbors. Hope this helps. Call me*

*Danny T..... 281-447-7689*
*MT HOUSTON MARINE*
:sheepy: *2 COOL SPONSER*


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Look at an El Pescador, not sure on exact numbers but it will definitely be in the upper range of what you are wanting to spend. Great all round boat for the family and also will make trips offshore.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> If you're looking at a Frontier, look at the Blue Wave, Skeeter and Pathfinder too.. Better layout, fit and finish - unless you want the mixed liner/top cap layout.
> 
> Blackjack is really the one to have from Bill Kenner.


It doesn't sound like he wants a bass or striper boat, but I could be wrong. If he is in the market for a bass or striper boat, the models you suggested will be great choices.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Salt&Sol said:


> Andros are awesome but NOT in the 30-40k range!!! Not sure about Panga[/QUOTE
> 
> I would buy a Zodiac before a Shoalnwampler. The Panga is an awesome boat and provide fisherman real latitude. Almost boat one myself, but it was sold before I could pick up the phone.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

parts henry said:


> It doesn't sound like he wants a bass or striper boat, but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> > Good, because I didnt' recommend any Bass or Striper boats...
> ...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

parts henry said:


> It doesn't sound like he wants a bass or striper boat, but I could be wrong. If he is in the market for a bass or striper boat, the models you suggested will be great choices.


Riiiiiiight


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

*striper boats*



ReelWork said:


> parts henry said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't sound like he wants a bass or striper boat, but I could be wrong.
> ...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd imagine a lot of different boats have pedestal seats in the bow. Doesn't disqualify them as good bay boats. I fish mine from 2 feet in the bay to 35 miles offshore.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> I'd imagine a lot of different boats have pedestal seats in the bow. Doesn't disqualify them as good bay boats. I fish mine from 2 feet in the bay to 35 miles offshore.


Cajun and Champion make a good hybrid striper/bass boat too, also suitable for light offshore work. They also have side storage compartments for wake boards, skis and extra beach towels


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

With all due respect, where in this thread were the words "Hybrid" "Striper" or "Bass" ever even mentioned. Furthermore, your logic on bow seats making a boat a striper boat is pretty skewed. 

What Striper guides run is one thing - and I'm surprised since Blue Wave makes a striper edition, but that's not the point.. Furthermore, Shoalwater makes a nice boat so your out of left field jabs contribute nothing... 

Perhaps you should go back and reread!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I predict someone having a short tenure on 2cool if they keep trending the way most of their posts have been....


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> The 230 Dauntless is an AWESOME boat and the suggestion for used 200 or 220 is spot-on, but don't even think about looking at a new one unless you're ready to drop north of $70k and even then, there's still a lot of add-ons which can shoot that price over $90k (for the 230).
> 
> The only problem with those is the price... If money were no object, the perfect boat for me was the 230 Dauntless, just couldn't justify the 40% more in cost.
> 
> ...


My dad just bought one and it rides every bit as good as my 25 Outrage. When we have a 20+ mph wind in the channel, adjust the trim tabs and still run 31 kts just like a 25 Outrage. Runs really nice with a 250 Verado, as well.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> With all due respect, where in this thread were the words "Hybrid" "Striper" or "Bass" ever even mentioned. Furthermore, your logic on bow seats making a boat a striper boat is pretty skewed.
> 
> What Striper guides run is one thing - and I'm surprised since Blue Wave makes a striper edition, but that's not the point.. Furthermore, Shoalwater makes a nice boat so your out of left field jabs contribute nothing...
> 
> Perhaps you should go back and reread!


What is the design difference between the striper edition and the generic striper model most seen around here?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Navi said:


> I predict someone having a short tenure on 2cool if they keep trending the way most of their posts have been....


 Who?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Differences are primarily seating arrangements (additional seating), coolers and livewells... Since a lot of striper fishing is drop rig trolling (sitting and watching) as opposed to casting and drifting like on the coast. Striper fishing is as you stated, is akin to light offshore..

Oh yeah, my post you quoted should have read "And I'm NOT surprised since Blue Waves makes a striper edition"

Here are the two different models - same hull, different seating configuration.

http://www.bluewaveboats.com/boats/220-Striper-23.cfm

http://www.bluewaveboats.com/boats/220-Deluxe-Pro-21.cfm


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Have you priced a Shoalwater?? there 21 cat is pretty sick.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> Have you priced a Shoalwater?? there 21 cat is pretty sick.


be careful if you go that route. search around here and ask questions, you might look at Haynie and Chris' marine


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Differences are primarily seating arrangements (additional seating), coolers and livewells... Since a lot of striper fishing is drop rig trolling (sitting and watching) as opposed to casting and drifting like on the coast. Striper fishing is as you stated, is akin to light offshore..
> 
> Oh yeah, my post you quoted should have read "And I'm NOT surprised since Blue Waves makes a striper edition"
> 
> ...


So it is the same hull, just extra bass seats on the striper edition? Well, guess you could add the bass seats later on if you wanted them.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

^^ Exactly...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I love my Frontier 210. I'm not afraid of wood in a boat. If it's glassed properly, it'll last as long as anything else. About 2 weeks ago on Lake Austin, I ran into a guy also with a Frontier (2104 & 200 Merc). After talking for quite a while on the lake, we swapped boats for a bit and chased each other around and we both agreed mine handled the chop, created by all the wakeboard boats, better...not much but enough to notice,

I prefer the floor in mine as opposed to the liner anyway. I also like the extra room and storage space mine has over the 2104. Plus it's about 400 lbs lighter with wood. The market is moving toward all composite hulls and people are being led to believe they are better, hence the introduction of the 2104.

The argument for composite vs wood is another argument in and of itself.

Bill and Gary Kenner know how to put wood in a boat. Just look at all the Kenner boats from the 90's still running strong.

Just my .02


----------

